# Lorain mile long pier / wellington reservoir



## tehsavage (Aug 16, 2013)

Hello all - 

First post - !! - 

Anyone hear of any perch action of the mile long pier in lorain? Never have any luck when i'm out there. Any tips for fishing for perch off the pier?



Also - 

Wellington reservoir - went a few weeks ago caught a 4 bass 15"AVG right off the shore in huge schools! Also seen quite a few 2FT channel cats circling their nests under the limestone outcrops - wouldn't hit anything in front of them. Anyone know whats in that reservoir? best spot to fish Etc?


Thanks in advance for any help!!

-The savage


----------



## dynamite1298 (Jun 26, 2008)

where is the peir at. I only shore fish, I didn't know there was a mile long peir


----------



## chevyjay (Oct 6, 2012)

it isn't an actual mile, just quite long. it is where spitzer marina is.


----------



## Shortdrift (Apr 5, 2004)

North end of the pier can be good for perch in late Spring. The marinas produce great crappie fishing also. 

Wellington Upground has bass, northern pike, perch, a few large saugeye from the original stocking, crappie, channels and assorted panfish.


----------



## tehsavage (Aug 16, 2013)

Thanks for the info! Went to both today - pier was slow only 4-5inch white perch. Wellington was flat glass - no action. Went to morgan street reservoir in oberlin - nothing there either!


----------



## Yakphisher (Jul 9, 2013)

I don't know of any mile long pier here either!

As for UPG Wellington, has just about everything in there.


----------



## tehsavage (Aug 16, 2013)

i don't believe its an actual mile, it is quite long though. Its right by spitzers boat marina and the jackalope restaurant. Its the pier that they light the fireworks off on!


----------



## Canoerower (Jun 28, 2011)

Both resinous have to have some chop to really catch anything. That water is clear so chop and clouds are best. Little squirm and squirts work great in pumpkin and salt, easy to rig weedless and easy on the walleye to loose. Troll around edge in the trough where the dept drops off that's where there at. The erie pier is best in spring and fall, great car fishing in the summer. You can get perch but have to go to the end then left early and the lighthouse at morning. Good lick that lighthouse STInKS like piss. When the water cools back off it'll get better up there keep trying. Marblehead is good for perch and catfish if you want to drive. The Sandusky river monster flats in there. 
If your into carp go to the pier and look towards the left into that little bay, you'll see no lie logs swimming around in there.


----------

